# Wholesale supplement suppliers for small gyms



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Does anybody here have any experience in selling supplements through a gym? The gym I use is a none profit one run by a committee, which has been looking at ways to bring extra money in for new equipment. They have decided to look into supplying supplements to members to help make this money.

Does anybody do this? And if so where can you get them at trade prices? The gym has around 230 members, of which probably 150 are regular each week, so not a huge market but enough to generate a small amount of extra money.

I know I can go directly to the manufacturers (which I have just sent emails to some) but I was wondering if there are any 'cash-n-carry' places where you can get mixed brands?


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Most of the big online retailers offer trade accounts


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

We offer wholesale supplements  Give us a shout here and we'd love to help you out! - http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/general/wholesale-supplements


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

BBWarehouse said:


> We offer wholesale supplements  Give us a shout here and we'd love to help you out! - http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/general/wholesale-supplements


Think I sent an email to you tonight, if not I will go the morning thanks. What's your minimum trade order?


----------



## Athletes Fuel (Nov 25, 2012)

rsooty said:


> Does anybody here have any experience in selling supplements through a gym? The gym I use is a none profit one run by a committee, which has been looking at ways to bring extra money in for new equipment. They have decided to look into supplying supplements to members to help make this money.
> 
> Does anybody do this? And if so where can you get them at trade prices? The gym has around 230 members, of which probably 150 are regular each week, so not a huge market but enough to generate a small amount of extra money.
> 
> I know I can go directly to the manufacturers (which I have just sent emails to some) but I was wondering if there are any 'cash-n-carry' places where you can get mixed brands?


We offer some wholesale prices too so drop us an email at [email protected] and I'm sure we can help you guys out


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Athletes Fuel said:


> We offer some wholesale prices too so drop us an email at [email protected] and I'm sure we can help you guys out


Thanks, just sent you an email.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

rsooty said:


> Think I sent an email to you tonight, if not I will go the morning thanks. What's your minimum trade order?


Typically £300 but we're flexible if you can provide proof of business - e.g. store address, registered company number, website, something like that which shows you're actively retailing and will come back regularly.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

We also distribute and are exclusive distributors of several brands such as Driven Sports, Iforce Nutrition and PES.

Our details here.

http://www.predatornutrition.com/en/online-trade-accounts/


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

BBWarehouse said:


> Typically £300 but we're flexible if you can provide proof of business - e.g. store address, registered company number, website, something like that which shows you're actively retailing and will come back regularly.


Hi. Thanks for that. I think £300 would be feesable, providing them details would be impossible as it's a small non profit gym, so it's not registered as a business. I could provide my own eBay business details, but these are nothing to do with sports nutrition so doubt it would be any use. If you could pm me with details on discounts with a £300 order I will contact the committee members as it would need to be agreed by them all.


----------



## Athletes Fuel (Nov 25, 2012)

rsooty said:


> Thanks, just sent you an email.


Thanks a lot - send you details through of pricing and low minimum order quantities so that could be good to get you guys going.

Cheers


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

we do minimum order is 100


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

I tried this before, but the profit margines were minimal 

Where in the uk are you?


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

predatorN said:


> We also distribute and are exclusive distributors of several brands such as Driven Sports, Iforce Nutrition and PES.
> 
> Our details here.
> 
> http://www.predatornutrition.com/en/online-trade-accounts/


Thanks, I'll have a look at your site when I get home. Signals not brilliant at the gym.


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

fullyloaded said:


> I tried this before, but the profit margines were minimal
> 
> Where in the uk are you?


From what I've seen it varies massively from company to company. If the profits aren't feesable it won't happen.


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> we do minimum order is 100


Can you pm me some example trade prices please? I did like your sample when I got one before.


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

predatorN said:


> We also distribute and are exclusive distributors of several brands such as Driven Sports, Iforce Nutrition and PES.
> 
> Our details here.
> 
> http://www.predatornutrition.com/en/online-trade-accounts/


Could you send me details of minimum order and discounts for trade accounts? Also prices for the dropshipping? This might be a suitable alternative.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Our dropshipping team are on [email protected]

There is no minimum buy with dropshipping, we hold the stock, and you can pay us only when you get paid so effectively you have zero risk. We pack and despatch it in plain boxes without any Predator Nutrition related logo and can insert your own promo materials if required such as flyers etc.


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

@BBWarehouse @TheProteinWorks

I've not heard anything back from your trade team, could you give them a nudge please


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

rsooty said:


> Hi. Thanks for that. I think £300 would be feesable, providing them details would be impossible as it's a small non profit gym, so it's not registered as a business. I could provide my own eBay business details, but these are nothing to do with sports nutrition so doubt it would be any use. If you could pm me with details on discounts with a £300 order I will contact the committee members as it would need to be agreed by them all.


As you've the gym address that'd work for us  I've inboxed you now for contact details so we can get in touch


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

fullyloaded said:


> I tried this before, but the profit margines were minimal
> 
> Where in the uk are you?


It really depends on the ranges you're looking at - if you're looking to stock and sell something like BSN Syntha 6 at lower prices than anyone else, you won't succeed. Those products are already sold at a NET margin by many suppliers simply to entice customers in.

On the other hand there are products and brands out there with more stable margins - if you'd like to have a chat with one of our wholesale reps, they'd be able to give you advice on what brands and products would work well for your customers, are most popular with our customers, and would give you a decent return


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

BBWarehouse said:


> It really depends on the ranges you're looking at - if you're looking to stock and sell something like BSN Syntha 6 at lower prices than anyone else, you won't succeed. Those products are already sold at a NET margin by many suppliers simply to entice customers in.
> 
> On the other hand there are products and brands out there with more stable margins - if you'd like to have a chat with one of our wholesale reps, they'd be able to give you advice on what brands and products would work well for your customers, are most popular with our customers, and would give you a decent return


You were the main trader we were dealing with, unfortunately your pricing didn't suit us as we couldn't compete against other online retailers.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

fullyloaded said:


> You were the main trader we were dealing with, unfortunately your pricing didn't suit us as we couldn't compete against other online retailers.


Can you inbox me what brands you were looking for and we'll take another look? I'd be happy to double check your pricing and see what we can do!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

rsooty said:


> Can you pm me some example trade prices please? I did like your sample when I got one before.


Sure mate but an email address would be better so I can attache the list


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Sure mate but an email address would be better so I can attache the list


I'll send you a pm now


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

cheers received will get you a trade list over


----------

